# Folie an Holz befestigen



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei meinen ersten Teich fertigzustellen. Dabei soll die Folie an 3 Seiten an quer liegenden Holzbalken befestigt werden ... steht dann quasi senkrecht hoch. Darauf sollen dann Terassendielen verlegt werden.

Wie befestigt die Folie am besten ... nageln/schrauben (natürlich oberhalb der Wasserlinie) oder doch kleben oder was anderes???


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Mai 2018)

Spontan fällt mir Innotec ein. Als irgendein MS-Polymer-Kleber.

Während des Klebens mit einer Leiste andrücken oder Sandsäcke dagegen legen.


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Hawaii Five-0,

Folie an Holzbalken befestigen?
Naja, am besten haltbar, mit Beachtung des konstruktiven Holzschutzes und für den Betrachter unsichtbar. 

Mehr kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Es kommt halt ganz auf Deine gestalterischen Vorgaben, Wünsche zur Terrasse und dem Teichanschluss und das dafür zur Verfügung gestellte Budget an.
Und natürlich auch darauf, wie die Teichfolie verlegt wurde. Kommt die Folie da oben faltenfrei oder 'verknotet' an ...
Folie + Holz + Verkleben würde ich persönlich ausschließen

Wenn Du konstruktivere Vorschläge bekommen möchtest, dann wären Bilder sehr hilfreich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Mai 2018)

Andere Idee. Einen Folienstreifen mit Unterlegscheiben anschrauben und auf diesen die Teichfolie kleben.

Ich gehe davon aus, das diese Stelle später verdeckt ist.


----------



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

Im Endeffekt soll die Folie ohne Falten am Balken ankommen. Dann soll die Folie um den Balken geschlagen werden und dann kommen die Terassendielen obendrauf. Die Frage ist halt nur geht das (Folie wäre dann ja quasi verschraubt) und wäre am Besten kleben ohne umschlagen um den Balken.


----------



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

@ Teichinteressent ... gute Idee!!! Kann man denn Teichfolie nachdem sich alles gesetzt hat grds. "verschrauben"?


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Andere Idee. Einen Folienstreifen mit Unterlegscheiben anschrauben und auf diesen die Teichfolie kleben.


Hinweis: Mit Unterlegscheiben kann man nichts anschrauben. Dazu nutzt man im Idealfall Schrauben 



Wenn man diese Idee ausbaut und etwas besser umsetzen will, dann nutzt man statt der U-Scheiben eine Alu-Leiste, um später den Zug besser zu verteilen. Den oben überstehenden Folienstreifen nach unten klappen und daran die Teichfolie ankleben. So, oder eine ähnliche Vorgehensweise.

Oder einfach die Folie um den Balken schlagen und mit den Dielen anschrauben. Fertsch.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Mai 2018)

Umschlagen geht, wenn keine Falten.
Ansonsten ziehst du dir das eigene Wasser unter die Terrasse.


----------



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn die Folie senkrecht nach oben steht???


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Hawaii Five-0,

der Teichdesinteressent bezieht sich mit seiner Aussage auf die Kapillarität.

Ohne genauere Aussagen Deinerseits zu Deinem Plan, am besten garniert mit ein paar Bildern, da wirst Du nur auch irgendwelche allgemeingültigen Aussagen zu hören bekommen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich persönlich würde meine Teichfolie nicht an einem *Holz*balken wie auch immer befestigen wollen.


----------



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

Ich werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder machen. Warum nicht an Holz befestigen?


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Hawaii Five-0,


kayhawaii schrieb:


> Warum nicht an Holz befestigen?



Naja, ich kenne Deinen 'Balken' nicht.
Ansonsten haben solche Terrassen-'Balken' die unangenehme Eigenschaft 'ganz einfach mal so zu verfaulen' an sich.
Und dann möchte ich in solch einem Fall nicht noch den Teich 'neu bauen' wollen.


In solch einem Bereich würde ich eher auf WPC-'Balken', Alu, o.ä. zurückgreifen. - Und wenn es aus Budgetgründen dann auch nur am Teichrand ist.
Aber genau das meinte ich auch vorhin weiter oben in Bezug auf 'zur Verfügung stehendes Budget'.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## kayhawaii (23. Mai 2018)

Ach so ... sind 10ér Balken welche ich mehrfach imprägniert habe und da sie in der "Luft stehen" und mit Wasser keinen dauerhaften Kontakt haben, gammelt da so schnell nix.


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Hawaii Five-0,

naja, das ist doch mal das erste richtig verwertbare Detail zu Deinem Plan.  

Das nächste wichtige Detail wäre, wie weit die Terrassenbohlen über den Balken in den Teich hinein ragen sollen und wie hoch der geplante Wasserstand dann sein soll.
Manchmal wirkt dann so eine 'dünne' Bohle auf der Länge nicht ganz so gefällig. Das kann man mit einem darunter geschraubten dunklen Plaste- oder Aluwinkel etwas kompensieren und optisch aufwerten. Kommt halt auch darauf an, welche Ansprüche Du an Dich und die Optik stellst.

Die Folie würde ich dann im oberen Bereich des Balkens mit stabilen Aluleisten oder - defekter Link entfernt - oder ähnlichem Zeugs mit Hilfe von Edelstahlschrauben am Holzbalken fixieren. Da sollte sich das Problem der Kapillarwirkung erledigt haben.

Die weiter oben beschriebenen dunklen Plaste- oder Aluwinkel verdecken dann die Sicht auf die Folienbefestigung.

Wie gesagt, es gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Es kommt immer auf Deinen Plan an, welcher uns leider nicht detalliert bekannt ist.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## kayhawaii (24. Mai 2018)

Sooooo ... auf dem ersten Bild sieht man das "Projekt" in Gänze. Bild 2 und 3 zeigen die Holzbalken an welche die Folie senkrecht befestigt werden soll. Das Ganze soll dann noch verblendet werden , sodass man von der wie auch immer gearteten Befestigung nichts mehr sieht. 

An der Palisade im hinteren Berich soll die Folie einfach senkrecht nach oben stehen, was dann wiederum mit Steinen verblendet wird.


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2018)

Moin Hawaii Five-0,

hhhhmmmm ...

Bild 3 ...
Da steht aber kein Balken an der Luft. Eher so richtig das Gegenteil davon. 
Diesen Balken würde ich unbedingt gegen einen aus Metall oder Plastik tauschen. Oder man könnte auch statt des Balkens ein Uferband an den Bordsteinen anschrauben.

Bild 2 ...
Wenn Kostengründe eine Rolle spielen, dann könnte man dort die Folie auf eine Art und Weise wie oben beschrieben am Balken befestigen.
Ich würde aber eine bauliche Trennung zwischen Teich und Terrasse bevorzugen: "Jeder Tisch für sich."
Auch hier würde ich für die Folienbefestigung ein verrottungsfestes Material wählen.

Bild 1 und 2 so nebenbei ...
So richtig ist auf den Bildern nicht ersichtlich, wer bei der Unterkonstruktion die tragende Rolle spielt.
Die Art und Weise der Verbindung der Balken mit Blechwinkeln halte ich persönlich für ungeeignet. Aber das ist nur meine Sichtweise, darauf musst Du nichts geben. 

Bild 1 ...
Das wird sicher ein tolle Teichanlage. Gefällt mir. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## kayhawaii (24. Mai 2018)

Zur Unterkonstruktion ... die dicken Balken sitzen in U-Trägern, welche wiederum in einem Fundament sitzen. Das hält ... bin da schon sooft drüber.

Aber erstmal vielen dank für Deine Tipps. Die einzige und in meinen Augen essentielle Frage ist aber ... habe ich auch einen Kapillareffekt wenn die Folie senkrecht mit der einen oder anderen Falte am Holz befestigt wird?


----------



## DbSam (24. Mai 2018)

... nur wenn oben 'jemand zieht'.
Wenn die Folie dort aufhört und frei ist, dann nicht. Lasse Dich da nicht verrückt machen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


kayhawaii schrieb:


> Das hält ... bin da schon sooft drüber.


Derzeit schon, davon bin ich überzeugt. Mal sehen was die Zeit sagt ...

PPS:
Apropos Zeit ...
Bei dem Balken auf Bild 3 hat der Timer höchstwahrscheinlich eine sehr kurze Laufzeit.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo kayhawaii,
Carstens Aussagen kann ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen, ich kann seine Aussagen nur bestätigen. Folie würde ich daher keinesfalls "über" einen Balken verlegen, sondern wirklich nur senkrecht daran befestigen . In Deinem Fall ist das gar nict mehr so ohne weiteres möglich. Was hältst Du davon, die Folie mit Edelstahl-Spenglerschrauben auf den Kantensteinen per Dübel zu fixieren (und mit Innotec abzudichten, wenn es ganz perfekt werden soll), und die Folie in den Zwischenraum von Balken zu Kantenstein zu schieben?


----------



## kayhawaii (25. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

okay ... also Folie senkrecht. Aber warum sollte die Folie nun nicht mehr am Balken befestigt werden können?


----------



## lollo (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand auf so etwas hingewiesen? Klick hier


----------



## DbSam (25. Mai 2018)

Moin Hawaiianer,





kayhawaii schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte die Folie nun nicht mehr am Balken befestigt werden können?


natürlich kannst Du das machen, die Folie mittels Klemmbrett an den Balken schrauben und 'fertsch'.

Anderslautende Meinungen und Ansichten hast Du gehört bzw. gelesen.
Der Entscheider und Ausführende bist Du, der Lachende oder Leidende auch. 


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Nochmal meine, für Dich nicht maßgebende Ansicht ...
Bei Deinen örtlichen Gegebenheiten und der Bauweise der Terrasse würde ich unbedingt eine bauliche Trennung vornehmen, so dass später die Terrasse unabhängig vom Teich repariert/erneuert werden kann. Der aktuell vielleicht unnötig erscheinende Mehraufwand für diese bauliche Trennung macht sich dann bezahlt.

Die Lösung mit dem eingebuddelten Balken von Bild 3 solltest Du aber unbedingt verwerfen, denn dessen 'Halbwertszeit' wird ziemlich kurz ausfallen.

Zum Thema 'anschrauben' an sich:
Und wenn, dann nur mit einer Art Klemmbrettern um die Folie flächig anzudrücken. Sonst 'hängt' diese nur an den Schrauben ...
Das 'Klemmbrett' darf und sollte auch gern aus verrottungsfestem Material bestehen.
Oder Du nutzt die eben vorgeschlagene Lösung von @lollo oder das weiter oben von mir vorgeschlagene 'Uferband' oder was auch immer. 

Edit II:
Bevor alles zugenagelt und verbaut wird ...
Auf den Fotos macht die Gesamtanlage einen optisch guten Eindruck.
Ich hoffe, Du denkst noch an das optische 'Verstecken' der Rohre/Schläuche/Bodenablauf, Skimmer, etc.


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder so als Frage zwischen drin :
Was für eine Folie darf es denn werden?
PVC oder EPDM?


----------



## kayhawaii (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

also es wird eine PVC-Folie, da die Madame eine in olivgrün möchte und ich leider keine in dieser Farbe als EPDM gefunden habe.

Die Folie werde ich dann entweder mit Aluleisten oder WPC-Leisten befestigen. Ich habe mich gegen das Uferband entschieden, da die Alu- bzw. WPC-Leisten den selben Effekt haben und billiger sind. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die ganze Geschichte eh noch verblendet wird, sieht man es dann auch nicht mehr.

In den Teich kommt nur ein Skimmer (Schwimm oder Stand ... da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher ... Erfahrungswerte???) mit Pumpe und Filter für selbigen ... keine Fische.


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2018)

Dann würde ich umlaufend eine PVC Leiste abschrauben und darauf die PVC Folie kleben. Das ganze dann nochmal mit einer Edelstahl Abdeckleiste verdeckt, fertig.


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2018)

Ein Standskimmer ist besser und einfacher zu reinigen.
Ein Schwimm-Skimmer ist eigentlich nur ein Ersatz wenn der Wind mal aus  Der falschen Richtung belässt.


----------



## kayhawaii (26. Mai 2018)

Das dachte ich mir schon fast. Ist diese Pumpe für den Betrieb mit Skimmer als ausreichend zu betrachten? Wie bereits erwähnt, soll rein der Skimmer damit betrieben werden ... maximal noch ein Filter für selbigen.


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo Hawaii

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob dein Befestigungsproblem schon behoben wurde, wollte aber zu deiner Holzkonstruktion noch etwas konstruktives beitragen:



kayhawaii schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 198568


Bitte darauf achten, dass zwischen Erde und Holzkonstruktion genügend Luft ist, vorbeugen von Staunässe und somit Pilzbefall der Holzkonstruktion. (genug distanz = mind 20 cm)



kayhawaii schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 198569


Da ich davon ausgehe, dass das Holz nur Tauchimprägniert ist, wird diese halb eingemauerte Holzkonstruktion über kurz oder lang verfaulen.


----------

